# High-res site logo?



## jwardl (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a high-res (800x800 or better) image of the new logo?

If so, please email to jwardlow@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes I do!


----------



## jwardl (Mar 26, 2009)

Would appreciate an email if willing. Thanks!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Brother I was wrong, I do not have an 800x800, when I made the logo I did it in 300x300 pixels and at 200.00 pixels per inch.
If you need one that size I would be happy to work on it for you.
Brother Jerry


----------



## eagle1966 (Mar 26, 2009)

jerry,I would like one the size you have now please email 
thanks


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 27, 2009)

While the Masons of Texas logo is very similar to Bro. Jerry's original concept, they are not the same. I do have a 600x600 resolution logo available and could resize it to 800x800. Feel free to email at blake@blakeandrachel.com.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Brother John I will be happy to do so.
I will need your email address.
Thanks

jonesvilletexas@gmail.com


----------

